# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الفرق بين الاعاقة العقلية والمرض العقلي...

## بلسم لجروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...* 
ما هو تعريف التخلف الفكري؟
لقد كان من الصعوبة تحديد التعريف الواضح التخلف الفكري، فاختلفت حسب المنظور والجهة التي قامت بأعدادة، وتعدد وتغير مع السنوات، وكان هناك التعريفات التالية:
o التعريف الطبي : فالأطباء يركزون على وصف الحالة - الاعراض - المسببات
o التعريف السكومتري : أخصائي علم النفس يركزون على معدل الذكاء
o التعريف الاجتماعي : المختصين في علم الاجتماع يقيسون الذكاء من خلال مقدرة الفرد على التفاعل مع المجتمع واستجابتة للمتطلبات الاجتماعية، وهو ما يسمى السلوك التكيفي
ومن ثم ظهر تعريف الجمعية الأمريكية للتخلف العقلي الذي مزج كل تلك التعريفات في تعريف واحد، وقد أختلف هذا التعريف خلال السنوات الماضية، حتى ظهر التعريف الأخير عام 2002.

*المرض العقلي ( الجنون ) والتخلف الفكري* :
هناك خلط في المفاهيم لدى أغلب الناس بين التخلف الفكري والمرض العقلي ، ففي حالة المرض العقلي المسمى أحيانا بالجنون ، يولد الطفل وتنمو قواه العقلية وذكاؤه بطريقة طبيعية ، ولكن لوجود عوامل وأسباب عديدة تؤثر على قواه العقلية تصبح تصرفاته غريبة وغير مقبولة من المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه ، وقد يكون ضاراً لنفسه وللآخرين لدرجة تمنعه من العيش معهم.
أما التخلف الفكري فهو القصور والتوقف عن اكتساب المهارات الفردية ، مما يؤدي إلى قصور ونقص في القدرات الذهنية مقارنة بالأطفال في نفس العمر ونفس المجتمع 
o ا لمرض العقلي نادرا ما يحصل في سن الطفوله المبكره 
o المرض العقلي لا يشترط ان يكون فيه قصورا في الاداء العقلي
o المرض العقلي يحدث نتيجة لإضطرابات انفعاليه ونفسيه داخل الفرد...

*تحياتي لكم...*

----------


## فرح

مشكووووره عزيزتي 
طرح رااائع ومعلوماااات جميله 
اختياااار موفق
بوركت جهوووودك الطيبه
ننتظر جديدك القاااادم ان شاء لله 
موفقه

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلوماات جمييله 
مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------

